# Why Does Going Through The Main Page Log You Out?



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2009)

Apologies if this has been posted before, I did look!

If you're logged in and you then click on the cycle chat logo at the top of the page you get a really nice summary page with lots of info on it but if you then click on the Cycle Chat Cycling Forums 'click here' or any other link (I think) you're not signed in any more! - how come?

Am I doing something wrong or is it meant to be like that?


----------



## jeltz (13 Oct 2009)

Doesn't do that for me, I stay logged in. Which browser are you using?


----------



## threebikesmcginty (13 Oct 2009)

jeltz said:


> Doesn't do that for me, I stay logged in. Which browser are you using?



Interesting, I use Safari - just tried it on Firefox and it was fine


----------



## jeltz (13 Oct 2009)

I'm using Firefox


----------



## Steve Austin (16 Oct 2009)

its a cookie cache issue. delete all related, then f5, and it should be fixed


----------

